# Mounting light to helmet



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Going to pull trigger on this Cree XM-L T6 LED light headlight Bike Light Cycling Accessories

how easy will it be to mount to helmet?

also, do I need a handle bar light with this one being quite bright?

T.I.A

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Be advised that listings like that lie, ull only get 600 lumens if ur lucky. Read around this forum section ull find stuff that's far better for similar price


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

The price on that light seems high compared to other sellers. Also since there are so many versions of that light, quality and output can vary greatly.

As far as mounting is concerned you have a lot of options. The easiest is using the head strap mount that should come with the light. Remove the strap and use the mount with some Velcro straps.

Having ridden with a much brighter helmet light, I think a good bar light is still important for seeing what's immediately and under the front tire on technical trails. I rode one night with only my helmet light when a ride started later than expected and I had to ride at night. I missed having light immediately in front and had difficulty deciding whether to point my helmet light for distance or directly in front.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

One should never go out on a night ride with just one light, particularly a cheapo Chinese light. Get a bar light to go with the helmet light so when one fails, you'll still make it out of the woods. At the very least carry a good flashlight/torch and some means to strap it to the bars.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

10x for the heads up ^^ 

so, 2x lights required...
Which should be the stronger? Bar mounted or helmet mounted?

I'm thinking 1600lm on the handle bar & 1000lm - 1200lm (possibly torch = cheaper) on my helmet...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

XML's are good for about 750lm per LED with a well designed thermal path. The Chinese lights are not known for well designed thermal paths. The Chinese regurgitate the LED mfg's max specs, not the actual current of their drivers / LED output.

You can drive XML's to 1000lm, but you have to throw weight at them in the form of more surface area to handle the heat. It's lighter to run two XML's to their realistic output than to control the excess heat generated by overdriving one to max current.

The cheap chinese light I have that's just like the one in your link weighs twice as much and puts out less than half the light of the Gloworm X2 I now use on my helmet. It's only a few ounces more, but the way those lights mount and the size of the light puts the weight a lot higher one the helmet and further forwards than a light that was designed with helmet use as a consideration rather than an afterthought. Doesn't seem like much, but it's a noticeable difference that can be annoying. I was never able to get the lamp low enough so that my helmet didn't feel top heavy. I purchased way too many mounts trying.

If you are determined to go with a cheap light, I suggest mounting it on the bar and getting one of the AA or AAA head lamps used for spelunking and hiking for your helmet. I used a $15 light from Home Depot rated for 150lm for a few years with a chinese light on the bar. Was a pretty decent combination.

Whatver you do, you want a light on the bar. I've ridden with my 2200lm Gloworm XS on my helmet and found that loss of visibility of my forward path (from my peripheral vision) to be quite distubing. Even when I know the path is clear, like when commuting home from work on the road, I felt uncomfortable turning my head very far to the side. After a while, on long solo rides, noises that occur off to the side that you don't turn to look at start to build up in your mind. Was that a foot crunching a twig I heard back there? Is that wooshing sound just me, or am I being followed? What was that dark spot that was just in my periphery?

On the flip side, you get faster.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

lol!! I'd pretty much decided not to get the cheap Chinese one... possibly going to get a Nitespy 1600lm for HB, and an Ultrafire 1000 torch for lid...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

well "cheap" option is doable if you get the better quality ones. Yinding, solarstorms (any from gearbest) and Nitefighter. Beyond that its a huge crap shoot. Yinding is basically a less fancy and much cheaper gemini duo (about the same as glowworm x2). May not be "top quality" but I love the 2 I have. Nitfighter is more on the top teat of "chines lights" between magicshine,glowworm,gemini and the cheap stuff. BT40s with good battery pack is $50 as a kit. 

The nitespy your talking about is better than the cheap one you link but still no way its pushing anywhere close to 1600 lumens (1000 MAYBE but doubtful) and its beam pattern is that of a flashlight except with external battery pack. so Be warned, its a spot light. On the plus side it comes with all the extra stuff (which makes it worth closer to the price their asking and battery pack if true to whats inside, is really good)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

OK (dam research!!) found a YiLight AK 11, looks reasonable 560lm... plus gotta get charger+batteries...

That's the cheap option for head mount...

Thinking of Sanguan K20 2000lm - 4x cell [4400 mAh] as my splurge purchase (comes with extras)... for handle bar

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Another thing to consider targnik is the tint of these lights. The lamps that tigris mentioned are all available in Neutral White; pretty sure the ones you've been looking at are all Cool Whites. You might not have a preference but most members here who have had the opportunity to compare the two choose the NW, as the light is more natural and less glaring. The Nitefighter BT40S utilizes 4 such XP-G2 emitters for a plenty powerful, smooth wide beam, great for bar use. The package comes with a 5200mHa BAK pack and a decent battery charger as well as a helmet mount and extension cable, available with the discount code here for about $50, really the bargain of the century IMNSHO. Likewise Nitefighter's BT21 comes in NW and it's fairly diminutive size should make it a fine helmet lamp. Like the BT40S it is available both solo or in a complete package for which you may also request a discount code from tigris. Solo would give you the option to pick up a 2-cell Fenix battery case which you could mount directly to the back of your helmet, nicely balance the weight of the lamp in front. As tigris also mentioned, Yinding is another quality NW option for solo helmet light, very tiny and weighs less than others (only about two ounces) but does get kinda hot if run on High when not in motion. Will automatically step down to prevent damage so not a big deal.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Pulled trigger on following...

2000lm light w/ 4 cell 4400 mAh battery (for helmet) and a bar mounted 300lm w/ USB charging port light to point at my front wheel ^^

Bring on the evening rides!! (once they arrive o/c)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------

